
Digital Ocean DNS Down for 2nd Time in a Week - exabrial
https://status.digitalocean.com/incidents/c9wspjy7ktzv
======
exabrial
Previous incident:

[https://status.digitalocean.com/incidents/bmh4fb6p4mw6](https://status.digitalocean.com/incidents/bmh4fb6p4mw6)

